# Little help on a rehandle job......



## GeorgeS (Sep 25, 2015)

So I have a set of kitchen knives given to my wife and I 20 years ago when we got married and they need some help. They never see the washing machine but for some reason the black composite handles are starting to crack and break. I want to use some wood and put them back in shape but am having trouble finding rivets to hold the new handles. I really like the Corby rivets but every site I find them on they are out of stock. It seems like they would be simple to use for a novice. The shafts on the originals are .187. Any ideas from the pro's?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 25, 2015)

I really like the Corby rivets. Did you try Pop's Knife Supplies. He makes them himself. He also sells the drill bits that are made for his Corby's so you will get a good fit up.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 25, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> So I have a set of kitchen knives given to my wife and I 20 years ago when we got married and they need some help. They never see the washing machine but for some reason the black composite handles are starting to crack and break. I want to use some wood and put them back in shape but am having trouble finding rivets to hold the new handles. I really like the Corby rivets but every site I find them on they are out of stock. It seems like they would be simple to use for a novice. The shafts on the originals are .187. Any ideas from the pro's?


Try Pops Knife Supply, He makes ans sells corby rivits. If that doesn't have them I know another guy that also makes them.


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks guys!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 27, 2015)

He had them, ordered yesterday! Thanks for
The info everyone.


----------

